# Just in case anyone was wondering why we close early



## zushwa (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 10, 2011)

LMAO

Nice to see ya got your priorities straight.  And you're honest about it.

LL


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 10, 2011)

Where do I need to send my resume?  I'll sweep the floors.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 10, 2011)

Was just there....Only titties I saw were on support guys.  lol


----------



## Muppet (Jan 10, 2011)

zushwa said:


>



God knows there are plenty of titts on Bragg BLVD.! I only know this from what people tell me, of course. :)

F.M.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 10, 2011)

surgicalcric said:


> Was just there....Only titties I saw were on support guys. lol



  Why do you think they left early?  :doh:

LL


----------



## AWP (Jan 10, 2011)

surgicalcric said:


> Was just there....Only titties I saw were on support guys. lol



That hurts.

(Besides, Mara's rack isn't as impressive as he thinks it is).


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 10, 2011)

Do you need any IT guys?  lol


----------



## x SF med (Jan 10, 2011)

Had to do it....
Zappa, Titties and Beer... the only reason for Grey Group to close...


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 11, 2011)

And it was probably only 9.05 a.m. on a monday morning, right...!!?? Ha..ha!


----------



## Nasty (Jan 11, 2011)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> And it was probably only 9.05 a.m. on a monday morning, right...!!?? Ha..ha!



Works for me.


----------



## devilbones (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice way to put it.


----------



## QC (Jan 15, 2011)

...said the Bishop to the actress.


----------



## ArmyCrowe (Jan 20, 2011)

zushwa said:


>



At least you're honest lol.


----------

